# Central heating



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Anywhere between $1000 and say... $20,000

If you want a more specific price then a wee bit more detail might be helpful :whistling2:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Gotta have more information on the home, requirements, etc.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Bob Sanders said:


> Anywhere between $1000 and say... $20,000


US Dollars or Euros?


----------

